# 68 GTO Dash Lights/ Turn signals not working



## 911turboz (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello,
I'm a LONG TIME Pontiac man (35 years +) finally getting online!

Prior to full frame off restoration of my '68 GTO (my dad sold brand new in '68), my dash lights and turn signals worked on the dash. Restoration is complete. My turn signals all work outside, but they do not work on the dash nor does my dash lights. All interior courtesy lights do work and no fuses are blown. I believe this may be a ground issue to the printed circuit board??? Anybody have a schematic of the printed circuit board or know where it is grounded? If I recall correctly there were 3 grounding tabs that attached to the chasis from the circuit board.

Thanks for any help you can give!!!!!


----------

